# Spent the night at the track and having probs



## taylorb765 (Jun 11, 2010)

After i got done making 9 passes last night my car makes a clunk in the rear and has really bad torque steer towards the left could a cv axel be messed up?


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

taylorb765 said:


> After i got done making 9 passes last night my car makes a clunk in the rear and has really bad torque steer towards the left could a cv axel be messed up?


jack up the rear, both tires off the ground and turn one of the wheels. if there is a lot of play you'll notice it right away. i had a lot of play in mine last month and broke a CV last week. also, crawl under the car and look at the CV with somone turning the wheels very slowly. look at the place where the boot is strapped to the CV "cup", is it out of round or lumpy on that strap? if it is smooth, it might just be worn, if it is out of round, you might be stressing it to the point to where it will fail.


----------



## taylorb765 (Jun 11, 2010)

motoristx said:


> jack up the rear, both tires off the ground and turn one of the wheels. if there is a lot of play you'll notice it right away. i had a lot of play in mine last month and broke a CV last week. also, crawl under the car and look at the CV with somone turning the wheels very slowly. look at the place where the boot is strapped to the CV "cup", is it out of round or lumpy on that strap? if it is smooth, it might just be worn, if it is out of round, you might be stressing it to the point to where it will fail.


Good point I am going to put it on a lift tomorrow, it clunks really loud when i let the clutch out and letting off the gas.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Don't let the car wheel hop.


----------



## taylorb765 (Jun 11, 2010)

GM4life said:


> Don't let the car wheel hop.


Drag bags didnt show up before the friday night races lol, it didnt wheel hop much though the nittos hooked up decent. The axels are tight cant find where the noise is coming from.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Check the rubber couplings on the driveshaft and the center bearing.

Larry


----------



## taylorb765 (Jun 11, 2010)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> Check the rubber couplings on the driveshaft and the center bearing.
> 
> Larry


The hanger bearing moves up and down a bit but isnt that normal? It feels like the drive shaft spins for a 1/4 turn then catches hard to explain but seems like when you have a really bad U-joint or excessive backlash in the rear end but its neither. The tranny makes a really loud clatter when I step on it but has a billet pro shifter that was installed before i bought the car and i was told it was normal.:confused


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

The rubber mounted hanger bearing moves around a bit and is normal.
The drive shaft uses rubber couplings on the ends and non-serviceable u-joints at the bearing in the center. It is normal for the shifter to vibrate/rattle a little.
The rubber couplings have been known to break and cause slack and
vibration.

Larry


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The torque steer comment has me concerned. It could be the posi. If it is bad a TruTrac would be my choice. The CV cages inside the boot can break into pieces but still be held in place by the housing and make it hard to tell. You could try swapping sides to see if the torque steer changes. Use blue or red LocTite on the bolts and torque to 60#


----------



## taylorb765 (Jun 11, 2010)

svede1212 said:


> The torque steer comment has me concerned. It could be the posi. If it is bad a TruTrac would be my choice. The CV cages inside the boot can break into pieces but still be held in place by the housing and make it hard to tell. You could try swapping sides to see if the torque steer changes. Use blue or red LocTite on the bolts and torque to 60#


Figured out its the U-joint and was thinking simple cheap fix till I found out the drive shaft had to be replaced as a unit made my day. Still unsure of the torque steer the axels are tight you maybe be right on the posi it wont lock up both wheels sliding around the corners anymore but will in a straight line at the strip so idk.


----------

